# Diamondback Traverse



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

The brakes on this thing actually work amazingly well... it's weird.

Also, the dropouts are horizontal. Might make a fun singlespeed. It'll never be pretty, but it's fun to ride. I do need to replace the cassette.


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

heh heh, I had one of those in college. Can't believe its considered "vintage" now!


----------

